# Work VISAs



## dlittle642 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi
My employer will be cancelling my work permit shortly after my job ends. I understand that I can not leave Malaysia while the company is applying to cancel my work permit. This can take 3-4 days.

I would like to know what is expected of me once the work permit is cancelled. Do I get a visitor VISA by default after the work permit is cancelled? Am I expected to leave on the stay day? Can I leave Malaysia after the work permit is cancelled and re-enter in three days and get a 90 day visitor VISA?

I am trying to understand what the best way to stay in Malaysia for several months after my work permit is cancelled. What steps should I take to simplify this?

Thanks for advise or links to further direction.
Dal


----------

